# Gaming-Laptop



## Terrible__khons (29. November 2021)

Hallo,

Da ich viel bei meiner Freundin bin aber auch oftmals Zuhause Brauch ich was mobiles und wollte fragen ob sich der Kauf eines Gaming-Laptops lohnt was auch gut Power für aktuelle Spiele und die nächsten 1-2 Jahre hat.

Aktuell möchte ich zB das neue Battlefield zocken (derzeit zock ich auf der PS4).

Was könnt ihr hier empfehlen und wieviel Budget sollte man mindestens investieren oder ratet ihr generell von Gaming Laptops ab?

Danke.


----------



## dessoul (16. Dezember 2021)

Gaming Laptops sind Geschmackssache. Ich bin lieber jemand, der einen Desktop-Computer besitzt. Den kann man relativ einfach auf- und umrüsten. Man ist natürlich nicht so mobil. Aber da ich jemand bin, der erst zur Ruhe kommt, wenn er in seinem Liegesessel vor dem PC zum Liegen kommt, ist das bei mir nicht so schlimm.

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir dagegen ist da komplett das Gegenteil: Er ist gerne mobil und nimmt den Laptop lieber mit, spielt dann auch mal oben auf dem Balkon mit Blick auf den Sonnenuntergang, oder unten im Wohnzimmer im Warmen. Oder trifft sich ab und zu mit Freunden in einem Raum zum gegenseitigem Spielen. Das geht mit einem mobilen Computer einfach besser. 
Wenn du dann auch noch jemand bist, der viel unterwechs ist, und im Zug noch an deinen Projekten arbeiten kannst, oder im Hotel, etc., dann stellt sich die Frage gar nicht erst.

Was kostet ein guter Gaming- Laptop? Wie immer beim Gaming ist dabei eine gute Grafikkarte sehr wichtig. Momentan finden sich sehr viele gute Angebote. Blöd nur, dass bei es bei Laptops dann auch oft heisst: "Wenn ich spiele, dann wird das sehr heiss und sehr laut!". Damit musst du dann eben rechnen. Kühlung ist bei den neuen Grafikkarten schon beim PC so ein Ding für sich. Wenn ich ein Spiel anwerfe, das auf der Unity Engine basiert, ist 80-90°C normal. Und dann erst an einem kompakten Laptop? 
Naja.
Trotzdem: es finden sich momentan sehr viele gute Angebote. Ich würde ca. 1500€ rechnen.  Mindestens 17 Zoll, wenn du nicht ständig einen Monitor mit dir rumschleppen willst.... Wenn du Abstriche machst, geht das auch schon bei 1.000€ los. Wenn du 2.000€ investierst, hast du was, was dich eine Weile begleiten wirst. 
Achte dabei auf einen Händler deines Vertrauens. Es gab vor kurzem einen Bericht, dass 25% aller Leute, die was im Internet gekauft sind, schon auf einen Betrug hereingefallen sind. Das muss nicht sein. Aber auch so wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich z.B. würde nie wieder bei notebooksbilliger einkaufen. Da Hälfte der Dinge, die ich da gekauft habe, sind mir nach wenigen Wochen/Monaten um die Ohren geflogen. Aber da soll jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Terrible__khons (16. Dezember 2021)

Danke für deinen Text, stellt sich nur die Frage welchen? 😅 Will schon etwas power.


----------



## dessoul (16. Dezember 2021)

Terrible__khons schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Text, stellt sich nur die Frage welchen? 😅 Will schon etwas power.


google einfach mal "gaming Laptop". Und dann vergleichen. Die ersten guten Angebotsseiten habe ich vor ca. 3 Wochen bemerkt, wo ich dann von CLS computer eine Werbung im Postfach hatte. Die haben recht viel gute Kritiken in letzter Zeit bekommen. Aber ob die versprechen, was sie halten, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen.
Ich würde mir halt einen Tag dafür Zeit nehmen, und die nächsten ansprechenden Seiten miteinander vergleichen. Dann auch Idalo abchecken.

Wichtig wäre dabei halt immer: gut RAM (16 GB ist besser), eine gute Grafikkarte, viel Prozessor. Da streiten sich die Lager aber, ob viel Multicore besser ist, als ein viel stärker Single-Core, da es immer noch viele Spiele gibt, die auf einem Starken Single-Core besser laufen, als auf einem, der zwar viele Multicore hat, die aber alle schwach sind... :/

SSD ist der Standard mittlerweile. Wenn du Platz brauchst, ist eine externe Festplatte einfacher und besser, als verzweifelt versuchen, sich da Festplatten in so einen begrenzten Raum reinzuquetschen. Aber das ist meine Meinung.

Wenn du mehr Geld hast, dann ist Razer eine Firma, die sich einen richtig guten Ruf aufgebaut hat. Und den verteidigen sie auch.


----------



## dessoul (16. Dezember 2021)

Ach ja: der wichtigste Unterschied zwischen PC und Laptop ist der Akku. Da das Ding mobil ist, solltest du ein Auge drauf haben, wie lange das Ding ohne Saft laufen kann. Nach meinen Freunden nach sind die Akkus (genau wie bei Handys) alle eingeklebt, was einfach nur frustrierend ist. Die scheiss Kleberei ist nach Berichten zufolge ein Ergebnis davon, dass Akkus immer stärker, dabei aber immer unsicherer werden. (Siehe die explodierenden IPhones 7). Die Hersteller machen die Sache also sicherer, indem sie die fest einkleben und verhindern, dass man da einfach hinkommt. 
Früher hat man immer einen Ersatz-Akku dabeigehabt. Heutzutage geht das dann über eine Powerbank, mit der man bei Steckbuchsenmangel den Laptop aufladen kann.

Aber ob da Bedarf besteht, das musst du für dich selber festlegen.


----------

